# Clover paths



## Minimumu (May 7, 2014)

I'm thinking about making paths in my town make of lucky clovers!

Has anyone done it? Or saw it in Dream Address (that you can refer me to)?

Yep, I'm going to need maaany clovers, but it's long term goal :>


----------



## akidas (May 7, 2014)

I use clovers for my paths too, it takes a while to get em for sure! But i think they look nice!


----------



## heirabbit (May 7, 2014)

I use them on my beach.


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 7, 2014)

I don't use them at all, I stick with hybrids and bushes and trees.


----------



## debinoresu (May 7, 2014)

I have small gaps in my road that I fill in with clovers. imo a road of nothing but clovers would be a bit dull.


----------



## Minimumu (May 7, 2014)

heirabbit said:


> View attachment 44763
> 
> I use them on my beach.



Thats what I was thinking! I wonder how it would look on grass!

- - - Post Merge - - -



akidas said:


> I use clovers for my paths too, it takes a while to get em for sure! But i think they look nice!



Great! I ll take a look at your Dream Address!

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> I don't use them at all, I stick with hybrids and bushes and trees.



Well, I mostly got cedar trees around, as flowers I only picked tulips and cosmos.. So its more a forest town, so I think they could fit in.. But yea they probably dont fit every town.

- - - Post Merge - - -



debinoresu said:


> I have small gaps in my road that I fill in with clovers. imo a road of nothing but clovers would be a bit dull.



Thanks for your opinion!


----------



## hanzy (May 7, 2014)

I think they look really really pretty! However if you want to move them around, it's kind of annoying to keep picking them up with the message popping up all the time D:


----------



## Xanarcah (May 7, 2014)

I finished up the main part of my clover path last week and I'm so incredibly proud of it~


----------



## budewarmin (May 7, 2014)

7900-3285-6095 This town has clover paths, I think it's gorgeous


----------



## lazuli (May 7, 2014)

*i wwas just thinkin of doing this but
[sub]howw do you pick em up wwithout destroyin them[/sub]*


----------



## Minimumu (May 7, 2014)

caligulasAquarium said:


> *i wwas just thinkin of doing this but
> [sub]howw do you pick em up wwithout destroyin them[/sub]*


Lucky clovers can be picked up and moved! However they are very rare :S

- - - Post Merge - - -



budewarmin said:


> 7900-3285-6095 This town has clover paths, I think it's gorgeous



Thank you! I will check it out!


----------

